# Dropaway rest



## huntermatt (Jul 3, 2005)

Hey guy's,
I'm looking at getting a new dropaway rest, wondering what to get. What does everyone recommend?


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

1. Limbdriver
2. Qad
3. Code red
4. Whammy
5. Trophy Taker
6. Revolution
Its hard to go wrong these days inferior products get weeded out pretty fast.


----------



## no1huntmaster (Dec 30, 2006)

Qad is the best by far....tried all of the above, some twice.


----------



## Learn2turn (May 16, 2011)

no1huntmaster said:


> Qad is the best by far....tried all of the above, some twice.


I know you did not try the new design Limbdriver PRO-V, it has several advantages over the QAD and others of similar (copycat) design.


----------



## ShinJN (Apr 1, 2011)

I have the Limbdriver Pro-V. It is my first drop away rest so I cannot compare it to other ones. But when it comes to setting up and how it functions, I think the Pro-V is easily in the Top 3. I love this rest.


----------



## shootsme1 (Feb 14, 2005)

*Fall away rest*

The rip chord is the only fallaway rest I will use until something a lot better, comes along a few years ago just to prove a point i took this rest off my bow in the middle of a 3D shoot put it back on never missed a step simply the most trouble 
free rest i have used .


----------



## BMOarchery (Jul 6, 2011)

I like the Limbsaver and TR Dropzone


----------



## MMR5 (Jul 13, 2011)

Just got a Z7 Xtreme, put a QAD Ultra HDX on it and was shooting bullet holes after the first shot through paper. I haven't tested any of
the other rests but QAD makes an excellent product for sure.


----------



## 963369 (Nov 15, 2003)

if they still made the savage archery derringer dropaway i'd buy one. in fact if anyone still has one i'd buy one!!!!


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

I have owned a QAD HD Pro and a Limbdriver. The Limbdriver is quieter and the design is better...the QAD is more user friendly once set up. I do not have the new V series Limbdriver...this overcomes some of the shortcomings of the original.


----------



## Just One (Mar 13, 2011)

Apache


----------



## SDaniels (Mar 22, 2010)

I had a qad and octane tripwire. Love how quiet and fast the revolution is from trophy ridge.


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

Tautog Rich said:


> if they still made the savage archery derringer dropaway i'd buy one. in fact if anyone still has one i'd buy one!!!!


The Magnetic inertial model!?! I had that, Loved it, until I tried to put a Fob through it:crybaby2: turns out it was not fast enough and the Fob "disasembled it"

Limbdrivers are a great rest, I go directly through VaporTrail.com for all their gear they are a great company.


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Oct 15, 2008)

qad is my preference for hunting. doesnt stay up long and offers true full containment


----------



## st2212 (Dec 14, 2006)

I would go with the Limbdriver. Easy setup. Hard to beat accuracy.


----------



## WVHunter63 (Jan 22, 2011)

RipCord Code Red. Easy installation and setup. Simplistic, cost effective, looks good, works flawlessly with NO contact...absolutely the best drop away rest I have used yet!


----------



## Windwalker7 (Aug 11, 2011)

Apache


----------



## hunter177 (Jul 15, 2011)

I switched from a Whisker Biscuit to a RipCord Code Red and won't ever look back. What a difference it made in my groups. I won't use any other rest!


----------



## Applejack (Dec 15, 2009)

Apache.


----------

